# Email Alerts Even When Shut Off?



## ElRay (Jun 23, 2020)

I've been getting email alerts for some watched threads even when the option is set to "without receiving email notifications". Has anybody else seen this?

EDIT: I've just confirmed that un-watching and then re-watching doesn't resolve the issue.


----------



## ElRay (Jul 15, 2021)

@Crungy: I forgot I posted this. The work-around I've found is to click either the "disable emails from this thread" or the "disable all emails" link in the notification email.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 15, 2021)

I've been getting these on and off on a weekly basis for the last year, too. I just mark as read and throw in trash bin since I refuse to have any unread notifications. Will check out your workaround next time I get one.


----------



## Crungy (Jul 16, 2021)

@ElRay thank you, that looks like it worked!


----------



## ElRay (Jul 21, 2021)

Crungy said:


> @ElRay thank you, that looks like it worked!


The downside is that it's like periodic maintenance. You have to do it from time to time.


----------



## Crungy (Jul 21, 2021)

I noticed a couple days ago I started getting emails again. Not a ton, but some. Oh well.


----------

